
The highway to hell - colinprince
http://www.asymco.com/2012/06/01/the-highway-to-hell/
======
SlipperySlope
Microsoft Windows mobile is not looking healthy....

"MKM: We are downgrading Nokia to Sell from Neutral following our U.S. retail
Lumia model checks."

Probably not enough to get Elop or Balmer fired - yet.

